# Artistic Pumpkins @ SRF Encinitas



## Ls3D (Nov 1, 2008)

Got caught with the wrong lens and no tripod, but shot it using available light anyway..  Check out these sweet pumpkins I found out cruising the night..  They are a bit weird to meter, but holding still was the real challenge. BTW Shoe polish was used for dark shading, and these were grown on SRF property just across the 101.  Rumor is much of the pumpkin 'meat' is being harvested for soup right now!  By the way I raced back with a tripod and nifty 50, but they had struck the set by the time I got back.

My monopod is waiting at the P.O.! 

-Shea


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 1, 2008)

Holy Cow! How artistic. [Pumpkins sure have come a long way from when I was a kid!!]


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't miss this one friends.  -S


----------



## MissMia (Nov 1, 2008)

Very cool pumpkins! I miss Encinitas and surfing at Swami's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Artograph (Nov 1, 2008)

Very cool!!      :O)


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow! Those are amazing! Thanks for sharing


----------

